# New Fabric for NCD Pants



## Nuggs (16 Nov 2012)

Within the last year the newer version NCD pants (cargo pant pattern), had their construction changed from a fabric containing 100% Nomex, to a newer fabric containing a blend 50% Aramid, 49% PFR Rayon, and 1% Carbon.

Since this change occurred, I have been forced to exchange approximately 12 pairs of pants in as many months as they were literally falling apart. The problem appears to be that the new fabric unravels back through the serged seam and then begins to fray away. If the garment is turned inside out after only 3-4 washes the seams inside display a mass of loose threads. In some cases I have seen the seams deteriorate after only 1-2 washes literally leaving gaping (3-5 inch) holes especially in the outer leg seams.

Before I used to exchange a pair or 2 pair every year or so, the standard tear / paint issues. Now I am literally exchanging 4-5 pair every quarter.

Curious is anyone else is having issues with these.


----------



## chrisf (16 Nov 2012)

Is there a brand name for the fabric on the label?

I don't wear NCDs, but I do wear FR clothing for work, nomex used to be the main option, but there's so many FR fabrics on the market now.


----------



## Nuggs (16 Nov 2012)

a Sig Op said:
			
		

> Is there a brand name for the fabric on the label?
> 
> I don't wear NCDs, but I do wear FR clothing for work, nomex used to be the main option, but there's so many FR fabrics on the market now.



Not that I can see, just the blend and washing instructions.


----------

